# FR: Accord du participe passé des verbes conjugués avec l'auxiliaire "avoir"



## c1wang

Je me souviens approximativement cette règule...

Je suis une femme donc j'ajoute un "e" après le participe passé parce que l'objet (moi, en forme me) est avant le verb.

Merci !


----------



## LARSAY

No. You put an "e" or "s" or "es" only if the complement is DIRECT

_Il m'a ennuyé*e   *(il a ennuyé *qui*? moi)_

_Il _ _m'a envoy*é *(il a envoyé *à qui*? à moi)_


----------



## c1wang

Merci.
Et:
Elle m'a dite que sa mère nous a quittés. ?


----------



## scarlettstara

The past tense of "dire" which is "dit" never has an added e, to my knowledge. And you generally don't add e's because a person is female. You add an 'e' if the auxiliary you're using is être. When you use avoir, no "e" is necessary.


----------



## LARSAY

Sorry, but Scarlet's answer is wrong. You do add "e" "s", "es" with the auxiliary _avoir _if it is preceded by a _complement direct:_

_Elle m'a *dit *_(no "e": _elle a dit *à moi - *_indirect) _que sa mère nous a _
_quitté*(e)s  *(a quitté *qui? *nous _- direct)


----------



## Bostonien

Yes, this is true. However, Scarlet is right to say that there is no "e" in the case of:

Elle m'a *dit* que sa mère nous a quittés.

This is precisely because there is not direct object associated with "dit" in this case. Here's another example to illustrate the point:

J'apprécie les mots qu'elle m'a *dits*.


----------



## jonmaz

From About French:

*Verbs: Avoir verbs* Verbs which take *avoir as the auxiliary verb* in the compound tenses do not normally require agreement. However, when the direct object precedes the conjugated verb, the verb must agree with it. J'ai acheté la *voiture* --» Je *l'*ai *achetée*. I bought the car --» I bought it. Les *livres* que j'avais *reçus*... The books I had received...

*Verbs: Être verbs* The past participle of any verb *conjugated with être* in the compound tenses has to agree with the subject in number and gender. *Nous* sommes *allés* au cinéma.We went to the movies. *Lise* était déjà *arrivée* quand... Lise had already arrived when


----------



## JeanDeSponde

LARSAY said:


> No. You put an "e" or "s" or "es" only if the complement is DIRECT
> _..._
> _Il _ _m'a envoy*é *(il a envoyé *à qui*? à moi)_


The full grab of the sentence is needed here:
_Il nous a envoy*é* une lettre [il a envoyé une lettre *à* nous]_
_Il nous a envoy*ées* acheter du pain [il a envoyé *nous*]

_Of course, French grammar is designed to trap its users :
_Il nous a envoy*é* une lettre [il a envoyé une lettre *à* nous]_
 But
_La lettre qu'il nous a envoy*ée* _["lettre", the COD, now being _before_ the verb]


----------



## marget

In addition, the preceding direct object can be a noun, not just a pronoun, as in 'Quelle lettre vous a-t-il envoyée'?


----------



## Nicomon

This one's tricky. I believe it's OK not to make the agreement, because it is still _il a envoyé à qui_. I'm not sure which of the 2 objects (direct or indirect) has precedence.


----------



## DearPrudence

Le coup de changer et de mettre un verbe du 3° groupe :
*"Quelle lettre vous a-t-il écrite ?"*
J'accorderais je crois.

Le complément indirect ne change rien, non ? L'important est que le COD soit devant.

*Les lettres que je (lui) ai écrites sont toutes restées sans réponse.

*Mais il est bien possible que je me trompasse


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Nicomon said:


> I believe it's OK not to make the agreement, because it is still _il a envoyé à qui_. I'm not sure which of the 2 objects (direct or indirect) has precedence.


No precedence applicable - there is a COD (_lettre_) before the verb, hence agreement.


----------



## Nicomon

Ce ne sera pas ma première bourde.  Merci DP et à toi aussi JDS.  Allez donc savoir pourquoi, le 2e exemple me semble bien évident (de même que _La lettre qu'il m'a envoyé*e*_) mais le 1er, sous forme interrogative, me faisait hésiter.  Je ne sais pas quelle mouche m'a piquée.  (a piqué qui, moi... Nicole... féminin)


----------



## SBcavalière

Bonjour,

Je suis en train d’écrire les deux questions suivantes au propos du livre, « Le Petit Prince. » Cependant, le correcteur d’orthographe me dit qu’il faut faire l’accord au passe compose. Je ne suis pas sure si ces questions le méritent … est-ce que « la planète » et « la grâce » sont les vrais sujets de ces phrases? Merci pour m’aider. 


1. Quelle a été la grâce que Le Petit Prince a demandé(e) au Roi ?

2. Pourquoi est-ce que Le Petit Prince veut partir de la première planète qu’il a visité(e) ?


----------



## k@t

Bonjour, 



SBcavalière said:


> est-ce que « la planète » et « la grâce » sont les vrais sujets


Avec l’auxiliaire avoir, ce n’est pas le sujet qu’il faut regarder, mais le *COD *(complément d’objet direct).
Si le COD est placé avant l’auxiliaire > accord.
Si le COD est placé après l’auxiliaire > pas d’accord.

1. Quelle a été la grâce que Le Petit Prince a demandé(e) au Roi ?
Le Petit Prince a demandé quoi > la grâce.
la grâce = COD + placé avant l’auxiliaire > accord : demand*ée*

2. Pourquoi est-ce que Le Petit Prince veut partir de la première planète qu’il a visité(e) ?
Il a visité quoi > la première planète.
la première planète = COD + placé avant l’auxiliaire > accord : visit*ée*.


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

The auto-correct is, err, correct (for a change!). The past participle must agree with the direct object (_grâce_;_ planète_) when the object comes before the past participle in question.

_Le Petit Prince a demandé une grâce au roi.
Quelle a été la grâce qu'il a demand*ée*?

Le Petit Prince a visité une planète.
Quelle planète a-t-il visit*ée*?_​


----------



## marget

I believe that in the question "_Quelle a été la grâce qu'il a demand*ée*?_" the past participle is actually agreeing with _*qu*_, which is the direct object relative pronoun of _*demander*.    *Qu*_ takes on the gender and number of the antecedent _*la grâce*._


----------



## k@t

Oui, c’est tout à fait exact.


----------

